# Dating an Ariens Snowblower by Model No and Serial No.



## TakingCareOfIt (Nov 4, 2019)

Can anyone help me identify the year of an Ariens snowblower by the model no. and/or the serial no. - OR - help guide me to how I find that information?


One is MOD NO. 910995 with SER NO. 144678


The other is SER NO. 7-10M14800. The model no. is not on the serial no, plate.


Thank you!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi TC,
welcome to the forum!
I have a list here:

Main webpage: https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/

Your machine is a "10,000 series", which is page 5:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page5.html

Model number 910995 is the model number of the bucket attachment only, it is not the model number of the snowblower.
The bucket number serial says 1973 or 1974.

the other number is *also* a bucket serial number..
Do you have numbers from two different machines? or only one?

There is also a Tecumseh engine tag, the Tecumseh tag will usually determine the exact model year.
(the Tecumseh serial number contains a date code)

If you can, try to post all three sets of numbers, or as many as you can find:

1. Snowblower model and serial number (on a tag at the rear of the machine, between the wheels)
2. Snowblower bucket model and serial number (on a tag on the side of the bucket)
3. Tecumseh engine model and serial number (on a tag on the side of the engine)

With all three, (or as much as you can find) we can figure it out! 
(photos are also helpful)

So far we know you have an early 1970's Ariens 10,000 series. Most likely around a 1973, plus or minus a year.

Scot


----------



## TakingCareOfIt (Nov 4, 2019)

Scot,

Thank you very much. This is awesome! 

I'll check for more numbers!

Thanks again

TakingCareOfIt (aka Steve)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have heard of people loving their snowblowers , naming their snowblowers but dating??????

there may be a future reality show in this .......


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

My snow blower cheated on me so we broke up .......


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been going out with mine for 5 years now. We've had our disagreements over the years, but she always ends up putting out to my satisfaction. 

Think this winter we'll do the driveway starting on the left side to break up the routine. 

Get her some fresh oil, buy her a new spark plug; that's how you keep them happy and begging for more.


----------

